# Magnifier removal



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Using Win8 Pro. How do I permanently, forever disable and remove from my system Magnifier?
Thanks, eddie460


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is no way of removing it but you can just close out the magnifier.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you have a mouse with side buttons? If so see if one is mapped to open the magnifier. If you don't have a key or button mapped to open it I don't see how it's popping up and bothering you because unless you have it pinned, it takes a couple of steps to get it to run in the first place. If Magnifier pops up just hit Win-Esc to close it.

If you want to have it never pop up, however, just rename (don't delete) the file %windir%\system32\magnify.exe.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Control Panel\Ease of Access Center, click “Make the computer easier to see”, uncheck “Turn on Magnifier”, save and reboot.


----------



## eddie460 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you Spunk,
What I was really hoping for was a fool proof guide to remove all of the magnifier from the Registry.
Thanks again, eddie460


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you want magnifier to never come up, like I said, rename magnify.exe. With the program not there it will never come up. This way, you can re-enable the magnifier by simply re-naming the file back to magnifier.exe. If you change the Registry it's all that much harder to re-enable the magnifier.

I'm curious though as to why the magnifier is bothering you, as it takes a couple of steps to get to to come up in the first place and if it does a simple Win-Esc will restore your view to normal size.

Another thing you can to is to change the permissions of magnify.exe to deny yourself and the system access to it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why do you want to remove the tool?

Do not mess with the registry. Doing so can turn your PC into a big paper weight.


----------

